# J.S. Bach Brandenburg Concertos 7-12 - a good idea?



## RonP (Aug 31, 2012)

This recording has been featured on the local radio station this week and is apparently the result of the late Bruce Haynes reorganizing some earlier Bach cantatas into a series of concerti arranged much like 1-6. I'm a bit intrigued by the idea since I don't have those cantatas in my collection yet, but I feel a bit uneasy about someone rearranging a composer's work centuries later. What say you all?

http://www.amazon.com/Haynes-Brandenburg-Concertos-Nos-7-12/dp/B007X7S8NE


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Interesting idea, if Bach had to compose another set of Concerti Grossi he might have done a similar thing since he did like to rework and re-arrange his own music for other forms and intruments.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Interesting. I think I will buy the recording.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

I own the recording. The concertos are worth a listen, even if I think some of it is a bit far out.

More succesful I found the "7th Brandenburg concerto" on Andrew Parrott's Brandenburg set - an arrangement of the sonata for viola da gamba and harpsichord in g-minor for the forces of the 6th Brandenburg concerto.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

I have to listen to believe it. I think Bach probably have many innovations if he had composed 7 - 12. Since this is not entirely his composition, no one will know how far off this set is.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

The entire album seems to be on YouTube.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLZwauwIHA_7LoZfl7TBgPTxSVVqKQuFzV


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

pcnog11 said:


> I have to listen to believe it. I think Bach probably have many innovations if he had composed 7 - 12. Since this is not entirely his composition, no one will know how far off this set is.


I wouldn't loose sleep over it, something's will be a mystery forever .


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

pcnog11 said:


> ... no one will know how far off this set is.


Theoretically everything may be conceivable - only ones imagination sets the limit, but practice is something else.


----------

